# Dylan, Edward & Maurice - 3 neutered male mice (Notts)



## Primroserescue

Contact/organisation details: Primrose Mouse Rescue
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Annesley Woodhouse, Nottinghamshire

Number of animals: 3
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy Mice 
Sex: Male
Age(s): Born Feb 14
Name(s): Dylan, Edward & Maurice
Colours: Black, White, Cream & White

Neutered: Yes

Reason for rehoming: Born in rescue after pregnant mother was handed in.
Temperament: Very lively and still quite jumpy, but should tame easily. They get along well together as a trio so we would like to keep them together.
Medical problems: None known.
Will the group be split (if applicable): No.
Transport available: Possibly, if adopted locally (Notts or Derbys)
Other: Please contact us on [email protected] for more information.

Dylan




Edward & Maurice


Edward


----------



## Primroserescue

These lovely boys are still waiting for their forever home. They're now a group of four after being joined by Byron, a neutered boy who was previously living alone.

A few new photos of two of the boys (the others were still snoozing!)

Dylan


Byron


----------



## Primroserescue

These boys are now reserved


----------



## AnnB

Fantastic news!


----------

